# Jobs in North Dakota



## rdean (Sep 26, 2009)

Some interesting things going on in Dakota.  New jobs for one.

North Dakota Department of Commerce : News and Announcements

North Dakota Oil Jobs Blog - Articles and Resources Energy Jobs ND

North Dakota could have a huge new oil field

Million Dollar Way: Oil Production in North Dakota


----------



## Toro (Sep 26, 2009)

The Bakken Shale looks good.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 27, 2009)

These are the very jobs Obama wants to eliminate in favor of "green" jobs.

_"The Obama Administrations budget request would strip essential capital from new
American natural gas and oil investment by radically raising taxes on American production.
American natural gas and oil production would be reduced. It runs counter to the
Administrations clean energy and energy security objectives. Following is a review of the
Obama Administration proposed changes to natural gas and oil taxation."_

http://www.ipaa.org/news/docs/Kleemeier-Testimony-Senate-Finance-09-10-2009.pdf

The link covers in detail the following topics:

Intangible Drilling and Development Costs (IDC)
Percentage Depletion
Passive Loss Exception for Working Interests in Oil and Gas Properties
Geological and Geophysical (G&G) Amortization
Marginal Well Tax Credit
Enhanced Oil Recovery (EOR) Tax Credit
Manufacturing Tax Deduction
Federal Tax on Gulf of Mexico Production

"Taken together, these tax changes are projected to strip about $36 billion from US natural
gas and oil production investment over a nine year period from 2011 through 2019."

Bakken Shale development would not be what it is today were it not for the above provisions- many of which have been in the Tax Code for decades and are also utilized by other industries. The entire oil and gas industry in the United States is at risk. 

For what? To finance Obama's pipe dream of clean renewable energy and jobs?

Pathetic.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2009)

Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.

Yes, we should use the money to finance clean energy, wind, solar, geothermal, and nuclear. Time to get rid of the buggy whips.


----------



## alexbilly3 (Feb 12, 2012)

There are so many jobs specially in oil industry in North Dakota. This is on boom. It is a kind of good record in US. You can find your job in North Dakota. The President Obama, however trying his best to bring huge jobs opportunities in the US. 
But this is a good new for US people to get their best job in North Dakota.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.
> 
> Yes, we should use the money to finance clean energy, wind, solar, geothermal, and nuclear. Time to get rid of the buggy whips.



Those "billions in profit" require "billions" in investment. Net profits of oil and gas comanies rank 115th of all industries. 

Besides, it is Independent companies that are primarily operating in the Bakken- not major integrated multinational companies. 

And by "finance the people who...", you must be referring to traditional business expensing that is practiced by all industries in this country. 

Yet- you want to single out oil and gas for compulsory taxation simply to fund "clean energy"? 

Just who's being pathetic here?


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 12, 2012)

rdean said:


> Some interesting things going on in Dakota.  New jobs for one.
> 
> North Dakota Department of Commerce : News and Announcements
> 
> ...


And juuuuuust think, Hairnet!  If Obama would get out of the way and tell the ecofascists to shut the fuck up, this job boom could happen up and down the rockies profiting this nation potentially trillions in economic activity, solidifying our energy infrastructure and create MANY valuable "living wage" jobs for the middle class. (had to speak socialist for a second)

So the question is... why isn't the Manchildian Candyass we have in the white house dead set behind this?  The logic and intelligence is blatantly obvious to even those of us you think have no brains.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 12, 2012)

and to mark the occasion.... 


    * FEBRUARY 8, 2012

Oil and Gas Boom Lifts U.S. Economy 

snip-

There is no oil and gas production in Idaho, but that doesn't mean the U.S. energy boom has bypassed this bedroom community west of Boise. Fleetwood Homes of Idaho, a subsidiary of Cavco Industries Inc., has increased production by 25% since last fall at its Nampa factory, hiring 40 workers and adding hours for employees. It is building the extra-insulated "Dakota" model for shipment 1,000 miles east to the Bakken oil field in North Dakota.

Were it not for the new demand for oil-field housing, factory manager Jeff Chrisman says he would be handing out furloughs, not overtime. Instead, "We've been able to bring back people that we hated losing a couple of years ago," he says.

snip-
The economic benefits of rising energy production are spreading far beyond the traditional oil patch, to Ohio and Pennsylvania, Nebraska and New York, North Carolina and Idaho. Truck drivers from pretty much anywhere can find work related to the surging energy business. Private-equity firms completed $24.8 billion of energy deals of all types last year, up from $8.5 billion in 2010, according to data tracker Preqin. Manufacturing plants are returning to the U.S. to take advantage of cheap natural gas, spurring major investments in petrochemical and steel production in the Gulf Coast and Midwest.

Landowners in huge swaths of the country where shale is found are raking in money for leasing their mineral rights. Consumers throughout the U.S. are paying lower bills for heating and electricity because of cheap natural gas. Even the U.S. balance of payments with other countries is improving because of the new energy economy. 

"This is probably the biggest stimulus we have going," says Michael Lynch, president of Strategic Energy & Economic Research, a consultant based in Amherst, Mass. Some $145 billion will be spent drilling and completing U.S. wells this year, up from $13 billion in 2000, estimates Spears & Associates Inc., an oil-field market research firm.


snip-
For every new job working in the oil and gas sector, another four are supported by the energy supply chain and by workers spending more money on goods and services, says Timothy Considine, an independent economist who has worked on estimating job creation in the natural resources sector.


more at-
Oil and Gas Boom Lifts U.S. Economy - WSJ.com




No wonder, Big daddy gubermints footprint in all this is remarkably minimal......


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> These are the very jobs Obama wants to eliminate in favor of "green" jobs.
> 
> _"The Obama Administrations budget request would strip essential capital from new
> American natural gas and oil investment by radically raising taxes on American production.
> ...



Obama is so dishonest. He fights against job creation yet even though he has nothing to do with job growth in this country he will take full credit for it and his slobbering supporters will pound their chests saying "Republicans must be panicking right about now".

We know what the deal is.


----------



## Wiseacre (Feb 12, 2012)

Trajan said:


> and to mark the occasion....
> 
> 
> * FEBRUARY 8, 2012
> ...




Obama would help his re-election chances considerably if he didn't side with the enviro-terrorists.   REpubs are going to use the pipeline and other things against him and it's going to hurt.


----------



## del (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.
> 
> Yes, we should use the money to finance clean energy, wind, solar, geothermal, and nuclear. Time to get rid of the buggy whips.



yeah, we should finance more solyndras


----------



## Wiseacre (Feb 12, 2012)

del said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.
> ...





Caught the sarcasm, agreed.   I see no reason why the US Gov't should be financing any businesses at all, they should sink or swim on their own.  If it ain't economically viable then it ain't ready for prime time.   And BTW, I think we should stop the tax breaks and subsidies, most of it goes to the big corps that don't need it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 12, 2012)

Gimme 40 Wiseacres and a mule and I'll grow a passle of taters bigger than yer fist. 

Or I could skin the mule and lease that 40 acres at $5,000 per with a 12.5% royalty and a $10,000 location fee- and retire to ARIZONA.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 12, 2012)

poor mule.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.
> 
> Yes, we should use the money to finance clean energy, wind, solar, geothermal, and nuclear. Time to get rid of the buggy whips.



You should stop logging on to the Internet, you're melting the ice caps


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.
> 
> Yes, we should use the money to finance clean energy, wind, solar, geothermal, and nuclear. Time to get rid of the buggy whips.



The United States contributes 25% of the entire world's GDP.

You think there's a connection?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.
> ...



Denier!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.
> 
> Yes, we should use the money to finance clean energy, wind, solar, geothermal, and nuclear. Time to get rid of the buggy whips.



What you are advocating is getting rid of buggy whips before the automobile is viable transportation.
I can see the government in 1900 trying to pick and finance the successor to horse drawn carriages. We would have had to suffer through 10 or 20 years of cars with a huge key to wind them up before private industry came up with an intelligent idea for a viable power plant.
Wind or solar may very well be the answer, but neither are a viable solution now. We need energy now. We have the technology to extract it, refine it deliver it and utilize it. The government already taxes petroleum products at a higher rate that anything but alcohol and tobacco and your boy want to tax it even higher? I think NOT. The voters will have the final say in November.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2012)

Hopefully, there are no bank ATM's or airport kiosks in North Dakota to hamper the job growth.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 12, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Pathetic that you think that we should finance the people that are at present making billions in profit. Even with the Bakken, we still only have 3% of the reserves of the worlds oil, and use 25% of the oil pumped.
> 
> Yes, we should use the money to finance clean energy, wind, solar, geothermal, and nuclear. Time to get rid of the buggy whips.



If by finance them, you mean we should let them use their own money and not punish them for providing a useful product we all need, then yes, we should.

Solyndra called, they want their buggy whips back.


----------



## Zander (Feb 12, 2012)

Oil is dirty!! Unicorn farts will power Obama's green economy!!! 







Unicorns fart rainbows!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2012)

Unicorn farts are lethal to pink butterflies. The EPA denied the permits last week. Don't you get news anywhere but Faux News?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 12, 2012)

Zander said:


> Oil is dirty!! Unicorn farts will power Obama's green economy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Homophobe!!!!


----------

